# Baby Brittle???



## hunzyb (May 28, 2010)

I've had a black brittle star in my tank for a couple of years now. Lately I haven't seen him around, but I haven't been worried as he usually hides under the rocks and comes out at night. He was pretty big too - about 8-9 inches from leg to leg.

Anyway, today I noticed a very tiny version of him - about 2 inches stretched out across. The legs were kinda odd too, with some being fat, and some being fat with a skinny extension. The body also seemed smaller than before.

Is this a baby star?? Or could he have lost his legs (stuck), and re-grew? 

Any thoughts?

Brandon.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you should post a pic if you can, might help with any diagnosis anyone might have


----------



## hunzyb (May 28, 2010)

I tried, but he scooted away when the lights came on.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Those arms regenerate quickly and an entire new organism can regenerate, if the broken arm is attached to a seizable portion of the disk. Brittle stars can reproduce asexually by self-division

star fish are male and female and can change genders if there are too Many of one. Learned that in grade 8


----------

